# Sorry, there aren't any delivery openings in your area at the moment. Check back in the next day...



## ScottChester (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, I am new and got my welcome to Amazon FLEX email on 11/15/17

When I open the app all I see is:

"Sorry, there aren't any delivery openings in your area at the moment. Check
back in the next day or two to see if any openings become available."









(For the first few days I did see warehouses showing up on the APP but they were way too far away so I didn't click on any of them.)

My closest warehouse is ROSEMEAD DPS1

Thanks


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Amazon Flex is most likely overly saturated with drivers in your market and drivers are using automated methods to get blocks that you’ll never be able to compete with manually.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If you see any Chino ones let us know K ?


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Be nice..it's Thanksgiving lol


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

It took me a handful of days to get an opening. Hang in there.


----------

